# Pattern shop old iron!



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2017)

I started a new job and they just happen to have a wood worming pattern shop, I just had to share some pics of this with all of you.

Let's start with a very solid 14" dewalt radial arm saw.


 I think this jointed is about 24" or 28" ish, I didn't put a tape to it but it's big!


 very nice Northfield planner, good stuff.


 How's this for a name from the past. One of the best table saws you could buy.


 Its a beaut! Lots of massive cast iron! Check out that fence. I think it takes a 12" or 14" blade.


 I'm not familiar with this brand but back in the day it was quality.


 This is the small jointed! A mere 12" 


 A very nice powermatic variable speed lathe, doesn't look like it's been used much. Really crappy chiseled with it, lol. But the lathe itself is in excellent condition! Dusty, not rusty.


 Nice powermatic variable speed drill press. Man I would love to own thiThis!


 
More pics coming.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2017)

That looks like heaven Greg! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2017)

A giant bandsaw!


 it's a Moak! This lubrication tag says made in Port Huron, Mi.No.



I took a selfie with my ugly mug for a size comparison, this is a big sawSaw!


 
A small bandsaw, like 18 or 20 inch powermatic, there's 2 of these.


 The other one.


 pretty cool large overran router or shaper.


 2 large disc Sanders, 20 inchers. 


 
No need to change the grits, just step over to the other sander.


 There's more!

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2017)

A small spindle sander, lol.


 the next 3 pics are just panning around the pattern shop standing in the doorway. 


 

 

 
And the best part of it all is the boys said "if you want to at with any of it go ahead"
I think I'm in heaven, or dreaming, pinch me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow that looks like the ultimate dream shop! Thats gonna come in handy when you have some giant stuff to cut or a big plank to flatten etc....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2017)

Way cool. THat big band saw looks about the size of the one I'm bringing home next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow, what a shop! That first jointer is insanely big, didn't even know they made them that size


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2017)

Believe it or not they actually make them bigger, I saw a 3 foot wide one at another shop before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Believe it or not they actually make them bigger, I saw a 3 foot wide one at another shop before.



I've got a place that keeps trying to sell me a Northfield 36 inch planer.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 2, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I've got a place that keeps trying to sell me a Northfield 36 inch planer.....



Bet you can fit it next to the band saw! Haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> Bet you can fit it next to the band saw! Haha



I could but then 3 phase would be the next thing I'd need....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2017)

So how come all those big pieces of scrap are still in the trash bin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for sharing Greg, wow that is quite a collection of machinery. I really like the pic of the band saw with "wood only" scrawled on it in three places. That jointer is a beast for sure. What kind of patterns are they making?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Thanks for sharing Greg, wow that is quite a collection of machinery. I really like the pic of the band saw with "wood only" scrawled on it in three places. That jointer is a beast for sure. What kind of patterns are they making?


Patterns for vacuum molds. The machine shop is split up into 2 buildings, 1 for cnc machines, and one for general machining like bridgport work etc. Metal bandsaws are over there. Kind of a shame you have to tell an idiot not to cut metal on a wood bandsaw.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2017)

Thats awesome Greg. What does the dust collector look like that serves that shop?


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 3, 2017)

Greg if youre ever in Grand Rapids you need to stop by and see what we have out here where i work. Lots of cool old machinery also but we are unhooking them every week it seems since we have no use for them anymore, very little hardwood is ran through here anymore. Sad to see the old machinery just sitting idle and will probably be scrapped or sold for next to nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats awesome Greg. What does the dust collector look like that serves that shop?


Massive! I'll try and get a pic.



gman2431 said:


> Greg if youre ever in Grand Rapids you need to stop by and see what we have out here where i work. Lots of cool old machinery also but we are unhooking them every week it seems since we have no use for them anymore, very little hardwood is ran through here anymore. Sad to see the old machinery just sitting idle and will probably be scrapped or sold for next to nothing.


Buy some of it! That way you help preserve it, lol. There is an old pedestal oscillating spindle sander at my work, I don't think it has been used in a very long time, they use another one. I'm going to ask if they want to sell it and see if i can score it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Massive! I'll try and get a pic.
> 
> 
> Buy so.e of it! That way you help preserve it, lol. There is an old pedestal oscillating spindle sander at my work, I don't think it has been used in a very long time, they use another one. I'm going to ask if they want to sell it and see if i can score it.



This stuff is huge.... But I will tell ya what. We got a moulder just sitting in the junk pile thats perfectly fine, just lost use for it, that a guy could make a mint off of running crown and base for residential work at a good price. I'll snap some pics tommorw and show em. We also have a little dust collector thats kinda cool... Lol

On a side note I can get ya those tools ya wanted know just let me know what all youre intersted in and I'll box em up man!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2017)

I would like to see the moulder.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2017)

Way cool! That's a great collection of massive, old, quality machines!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Way cool! That's a great collection of massive, old, quality machines!


And they still use them, not to the extent of their hayday but still being used none the less. There's a 30 ish year old kid there that said "that big jointer scares the crap outa me, I won't use it"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Patterns for vacuum molds. The machine shop is split up into 2 buildings, 1 for cnc machines, and one for general machining like bridgport work etc. Metal bandsaws are over there. Kind of a shame you have to tell an idiot not to cut metal on a wood bandsaw.



Yes but what I though was amusing they wrote it on there in three places.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> And they still use them, not to the extent of their hayday but still being used none the less. There's a 30 ish year old kid there that said "that big jointer scares the crap outa me, I won't use it"



I'll be honest, I am with him, I would not use that thing either.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 4, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> I'll be honest, I am with him, I would not use that thing either.



I feel like with most jointers you could lose a finger. With that beast you might lose a hand, or maybe even an arm if things really went south


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 4, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would like to see the moulder.



Wadkin Moulder with about a 300 profile knives. 


Another oldie rip saw






Cool boring machine 

 


Little dust collection for 20 cnc wood routers

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2017)

That moulder is just too cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Yes but what I though was amusing they wrote it on there in three places.



They where cutting 1/4" aluminum plate on the big 36" today, just using the regular old wood blade, chewed right through it. Blade is probably crap for wood now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 4, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That moulder is just too cool!



That's just what's in our "scrap" pile... Sad to see how times have changed and we have went from all hardwood to chipboard with laminated,melamine,veneer surfaces, etc over the last decade.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> That's just what's in our "scrap" pile... Sad to see how times have changed and we have went from all hardwood to chipboard with laminated,melamine,veneer surfaces, etc over the last decade.



Disposable society.....stuff don't last like it used to, cuz they don't make it like they used to. 
I agree...it is sad to see.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats awesome Greg. What does the dust collector look like that serves that shop?


Here's the dust collector. It's not as big as gmans, but still very big compared to our small shop units.
30 gallon can for size comparison, kinda like a blue lighter, lol. Pretty big fan, motor is covered so I don't really now how big it is or hp.go.



4 big hanging fine dust bags.


 Giant cyclone.


 Huge dust box.


 I think I get to clean it when they dump our dumpster. Kinda like paying my dues. What they don't know is I don't mind it. I hang out in the wood shop when I'm not driving and just sweep up and put wood away, I just like being in there, so to put a dust mask on and clean out the dust collector is no big deal to me, but I'll let the guys in the shop think it is. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2017)

This is the oscillating spindle sander that is not used. They have one with a much bigger table that they use. I'm going to see if they might sell it to me. Old American iron! Its probably 3 phase but a vfd will fix that.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> I'll be honest, I am with him, I would not use that thing either.



I agree- I looked at a restored 16"- It was very nice- But I do not think I would use it...


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree- I looked at a restored 16"- It was very nice- But I do not think I would use it...



I know where there is a 20 inch jointer needing restoration, I haven't brought it home because I can't see using it for much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 5, 2017)

I've got that very same spindle sander Greg - it's a really solid piece of machinery. Fantastic that you got a new job and are able to hang around all that woodworking equipment. You're right, that's pattern maker's shop-grade equipment. Really nice. Guess eventually you might be able to work in that shop after hours maybe? Place like that needs a shop foreman....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 5, 2017)

here's a piece of german iron i ran onto the other day. brand perfecta model johne it's a guillotine paper sheer, they gave it to me. i think i might use the legs for a table

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2017)

deltatango said:


> I've got that very same spindle sander Greg - it's a really solid piece of machinery. Fantastic that you got a new job and are able to hang around all that woodworking equipment. You're right, that's pattern maker's shop-grade equipment. Really nice. Guess eventually you might be able to work in that shop after hours maybe? Place like that needs a shop foreman....


Do you know what the name brand of that machine is? I know I have seen them before but the name eludes me. The name tag is long gone. Is it a minowitz? Damn this is going to drive me nutz. The pattern shop is just a very small part of what this place actually does, it's really a machine shop that builds tool and die. the pattern shop will not flourish into anything and everyone uses it, not just a group of wood workers. I saw them cutting big sheets of 1/4" aluminum on the big Moak band saw! Cut it like butter but I'm sure it destroyed the blade. They go through a lot of blades there, they just look at it as part of the cost of building tools. I will be working some in the shop soon, it'll happen. I had a word with the owner, I said ya know when I'm not driving I can do much more than sweep and take out the garbage, I can do anything the wood guys are doing and work with epoxy and fiberglass, I can work metal too. he said I can make that happen. I told one of the leaders that makes the fiberglass molds that If he ever needs help with stuff that I would stay after hours to help him. We'll see what happens, I'm just trying to make some money, especially after the last job didn't pan out the way I hoped, I need to play catch up and make some money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Do you know what the name brand of that machine is? I know I have seen them before but the name eludes me. The name tag is long gone.



Yep, sure do Greg. It's a STATE and the Model number is B-4 Made in Chicago by State Mfg. & Engineering Co.

http://www.statemfg.com/spindle.html

Good luck with your new job man - sounds like a good plan to me.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2017)

Yup, your right Mark, it's a state, I asked my boss about it. I planted the seed and told him I was interested in it......might take awhile. I'll keep asking about it. Ya never know? But to earn brownie points I spent most of the day cleaning and emptying the dust collector, the cyclone was half full too! No one has serviced this in a very long time, one guy said not in years. All the bags had holes in them so I got the boss to order new ones. It's gonna run like new when I'm done with it. There was mountains of dust in the bag house because of the holes in the bags. All cleaned up now. Maybe the new bags will be in tomorrow. Today I took apart a mold and palletized it for shipping, then I delivered it to another shop for some machining. They now know I can use hand tools, lol. I looked one of the guys in the shop in the eye today, told him if you ever need help just ask me, told him I drive a truck because I like it not because I'm to stupid to do anything else, he laughed at that, they are starting to figure me out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

